# property preservation



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

ok.. i need somone to please to step by step tell me how to start a property preservation company.. ive looked at countless sites for this information and all i get is there 2 cents on the business.. all i need is how to start... Ive been in the construction business for 15 yrs ..


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

I'd say if you have your licenses and entity in place just go for it.

It's not that hard.

Market to the right people, network with the right folks, offer services that are needed, do good work and you should do great.

google trash out orlando and you'll see my website trashoutorlando dot com which is how i'm generating most of my "trashout services"

which leads to alot more work.

I also have wecleanupforeclosures dotcom which more directly markets my property preservation services.

There are national companies out there that you can signup with. Be warned that some are slow to pay, pay next to nothing and want you to jump through many hoops just for the opportunity to work for peanuts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

TrashOut said:


> I'd say if you have your licenses and entity in place just go for it.
> 
> It's not that hard.
> 
> ...


Who hires you for the foreclosure services? I would imagine banks would contact you? It'd be a pretty sweet deal if you could become a certain bank's go-to guy for that sort of thing. Unfortunately I haven't heard great things about Florida's foreclosure rates the past couple years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok you poor basturd, here you go. Welcome to the world of turd burrito's.

You need to contact a vendor that has already set up national accounts with the banks. 5 Brothers, Field Assets, Suregaurd ........

Your other option is to contact Realtors that handle foreclouser properties and get in with them.

Now don't come back complaining about the work or the long wait time for payment.

Good Luck :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Hardly Working said:


> Ok you poor basturd, here you go. Welcome to the world of turd burrito's.
> 
> You need to contact a vendor that has already set up national accounts with the banks. 5 Brothers, Field Assets, Suregaurd ........
> 
> ...


 
i didnt need your opinion just details ,let me handle my own bussines. This is just somthing im looking in to on the side of my other construction business....


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

best thing to do is become a SAMS vendor for Fannie Mae....Don't ask me how because i'm still in that process but in 2011 close to 80% of all foreclosures will be from Fannie Mae. In las vegas there are only 5 companies that are SAM approved vendors so even though all my local realtors love me, they can't use me for most of the work because their hands are tied.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

what i dont get is the nationals who supply fannie mae work are not listed as SAM certified. The assumption would be that they are not the primary vendor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

not sure if I'm insulted to or proud.

Are you ready for this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Want more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

brg constuction said:


> ok.. i need somone to please to step by step tell me how to start a property preservation company.*. ive looked at countless sites for this information and all i get is there 2 cents on the business.. all i need is how to start...* Ive been in the construction business for 15 yrs ..





brg constuction said:


> * i* didnt need your opinion just details ,let me handle my own bussines. This is just somthing im looking in to on the side of my other construction business....



Ever stop and think that it might be your tone and approach?:whistling


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

The guys just hoping to make a buck.

Like a good buddy says sometimes you eat Hot Dogs sometimes you get Steak.

BRG contact the companies I listed and see if they have contractors in your area to start with. 

Those other pics came from homes that were full Tyvek suits and respirartors.

No Tyvek needed here. Just a swimsuit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Hardly Working said:


> The guys just hoping to make a buck.


Ain't we all

It's customary for someone who is looking for information to at least be fairly polite when asking.

An introduction would also go a long way.:whistling


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

like i said from the begining. i dont need opinions. i need facts!!!! step by step ... i know what the business is and what it intails... i dont need your pics... not tring to be rude.... im signed with a company that will get me.. clean outs, winterization, lock changes, grass cuts, ect.... what i really want is to cut out the middle man and make more money... just business. do i need a differnt licence, premit , training, certification,??? how do i start it on my own ??? thanx for all the help.... brg


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

brg constuction said:


> like i said from the begining. i dont need opinions. i need facts!!!! step by step ... i know what the business is and what it intails... i dont need your pics... not tring to be rude.... im signed with a company that will get me.. clean outs, winterization, lock changes, grass cuts, ect.... what i really want is to cut out the middle man and make more money... just business. do i need a differnt licence, premit , training, certification,??? how do i start it on my own ??? thanx for all the help.... brg




that's the million dollar question my friend....It's more impossible every day....big corporations and big banks are locked tight.....lobbyist make sure big corporations get the banks contracts and they hire regional and they hire us.....in all that corporate crap we loose the ability to turn a profit because if each of those companies charge a 20-35% discount that doesn't leave a lot of the people doing the work. That IF you get paid at all...i have an account right now that owes me 20k that isn't paying me....right now I'm working in Las Vegas with some local teamster/labor unions to "attempt" to get something started to give us a fair fight in this industry. I suggest you do the same thing....because unless you're a large company with a good amount of corporate pull, then you're lever extremely vulnerable to the games these companies play with their charge backs and discounts and scams....If you hire a company to do a job and they do that job and you don't pay them or take a portion out of their check for whatever reason, that's a scam.....Good Luck my friend!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

brg constuction said:


> like i said from the begining. i dont need opinions. i need facts!!!! step by step ... i know what the business is and what it intails... i dont need your pics... not tring to be rude.... im signed with a company that will get me.. clean outs, winterization, lock changes, grass cuts, ect.... what i really want is to cut out the middle man and make more money... just business. do i need a differnt licence, premit , training, certification,??? how do i start it on my own ??? thanx for all the help.... brg






They were trying to give you facts about the industry.

What you think is opinion is facts. The industry sucks and is getting worse all the time.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

brg constuction said:


> like i said from the begining. i dont need opinions. i need facts!!!! step by step ... i know what the business is and what it intails... i dont need your pics... not tring to be rude.... im signed with a company that will get me.. clean outs, winterization, lock changes, grass cuts, ect.... what i really want is to cut out the middle man and make more money... just business. do i need a differnt licence, premit , training, certification,??? how do i start it on my own ??? thanx for all the help.... brg


You don't really appear to be open to suggestion. What you appear to be looking for is something for nothing.

If you are already signed up with a company giving you the work, read all of the client's guidelines and all of the HUD guidelines and learn while you're working the way the rest of us did.

You should have enough of the basic experience after your first few jobs and will find out soon enough what the company you're signed up with wants and doesn't want. Read work orders carefully. Most companies will put detailed work descriptions and photo guidelines on them so you know how to give them what they need to prove the job was done correctly.

This isn't an easy industry to work in but I can almost guarantee you that no one is going to hold your hand and walk you through it "step by step". 

And going directly to the banks isn't an option for you, anymore than it is for anyone else in the field. You will ALWAYS be working through a middleman. Find better paying "middlemen" and get over yourself. If that doesn't work, get out of the industry altogether.

And DO be polite. Even if you don't like what folks are saying, there's no reason to be a jerk.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

*I i i*

I want I need I I I .Help me OR ELSE. Hey why don't you try being a little more polite and realize that you are going to get facts along with examples of the work AND opinoins. If you want free info that was earned by others be a little nicer!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you a SAM approved vendor now?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

packer_rich said:


> I want I need I I I .Help me OR ELSE. Hey why don't you try being a little more polite and realize that you are going to get facts along with examples of the work AND opinoins. If you want free info that was earned by others be a little nicer!


Amen! Jeez, do you think you can talk to prospective clients that way and expect them to fall all over themselves to give you business??? No? Then why would you talk to your colleagues that way? A major part of getting and maintaining business is relationship building. Forget licences and permits; first take a Dale Carnegie course in "winning friends and influencing people!" :blink:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> You don't really appear to be open to suggestion. What you appear to be looking for is something for nothing.
> 
> If you are already signed up with a company giving you the work, read all of the client's guidelines and all of the HUD guidelines and learn while you're working the way the rest of us did.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

Ok,

Here are the steps you need:

Goto google, type in "RTFF" and see what is returns. Substitute the last "F" for forums"
Read the forums here. It appears you haven't read any of them, just want to jump in, and have us hand you the info.

From my perspective, I've spent 13 years in this business. Just like your in the construction business already, which is your main line of work, I have done the same, but in this business.

Real industries like this, are complicated. It seems simple but it isn't. This isn't a step-by-step business you type out on a forum. It's like if I asked someone how to start a framing construction business and explain it all here. Framing looks simple doesn't it? I might even think it's simpler than this industry but I'm not going to assume that since I don't know.

I really don't want to help you that much. I spend time trying to improve my business and I come here to help with people already in my industry that give back, and learn from them as well.

I'm going to use Fremont as an example. I don't know if I have actually helped Fremont, but I can tell I can learn from him/her. I give on this board and I get back when I ask for it. I have asked Fremont for help and got it and I think vice/versa.

You come here offering nothing and expect something. If you read my thread (or one of many others on the same topic) on starting up a company, you would see there is already a lot of info out there.

I'm not going to print out my client list, with emails and phone, and contacts. I work in Colorado and there are a lot of good contractors here. I'm not going to help my competition that much by offering something that took me years to build. With some legwork, you can find out who the nationals are. The nationals all have online links for applications. You can probably find them on your own and fill them out. You can probably find the HUD guidelines and learn them. If you came on here and asked about a pool cover in the framework of, "does anyone still do the cages in Colorado?", then you would get an answer.

But help someone out that wants to part-time this, won't put in any of the dues required such as RTFF, then no, thank you. Nothing personal, I just don't come to this site to put in the time for this.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

*Property Preservation*

What are you talking about?


----------

